# Craigslist Baby Blue Girl



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

Found her on Craigslist while looking for cages. I figured someone might be able to help her out.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/for/3647828072.html


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG she is absolutely beautiful. I wish I lived in LA and could take on another rat. Hopefully she finds a loving home.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I live in LA! She's gorgeous. I emailed 

EDIT. Boo. Craigslist said the ad has been taken down. Hope she got a good home.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Really?!?! I was able to view the ad. Maybe you could try again.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah i'm able to view the ad too, but when I emailed, I got an automatic mailer daemon response


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh really? That sucks. I hope the person didn't typo their email when setting up the ad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

